# prendre (du) plaisir



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

Je lisais tranquillement une interview de Gilles Simon dans L'Équipe quand, après avoir lu une phrase, un petit doute m'a assailli. Le voici : Y a-t-il une différence entre _prendre plaisir_ et _prendre du plaisir_ ?

Voici la phrase en question :

_*Au-delà de la tension en début de match, avez-vous pris du plaisir sur le court ?*
J'ai pris énormément de plaisir à jouer.
_
Pourrait-on dire aussi _Avez-vous pris plaisir sur le court ?_

Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

avez-vous pris plaisir sur le court = à mon avis, c'est incorrect
on prend plaisir à être qq part, à faire qq chose...


----------



## Corsicum

Little Chandler said:


> : Y a-t-il une différence entre _prendre plaisir_ et _prendre du plaisir_ ?


Bonjour,
Oui, je crois.
Pour *prendre plaisir* le dictionnaire précise :
_Prendre plaisir à ….: Aimer, appliquer (s’), expliquer (s’), intéresser (s’)_ 
Dans ce cas 
_Avez-vous pris plaisir sur le court : _Ne semble pas correct pour exprimer _Avez-vous pris du plaisir sur le court , _c’est différent. 
_Prenez vous plaisir à être sur le court ?: _serait à mon avis correct pour dire : _Aimez vous_ _être sur le court ?_
_Prenez vous du plaisir à être sur le court ? : _ne semble toujours pas avoir la même signification....en toute rigueur, on peut prendre plaisir et ne pas aimer !
_Oui parfois, mais cela ne m’intéresse pas, je n’y prend pas plaisir en général. _
Merci de me corriger.


----------



## dov

"prendre plaisir sur le court", pour moi ça semble tout à fait juste. Si on considère que "...à jouer" est mis en ellipse, car évident et implicite.


----------



## janpol

citation : Si on considère que "...à jouer" est mis en ellipse
je pense que "du" a été oublié


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je continue d'avoir de la difficulté à faire la différence entre « prendre plaisir à faire quelque chose » et « prendre du plaisir…» Par exemple, un ami m'a donné des livre pour enfants que j'adore. J'ai hâte de les lire à mes élèves. Mais j'aime les lire moi même. C'est un plaisir de les lire. Alors, que 
dirai-je ? Que je prends plaisir à les lire ou que je prends du plaisir à les lire ? Y a-t-il une nuance et si oui pouvez-vous me le décrire ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si vous voulez, _prendre plaisir_ exprime un sentiment général, synonyme d'_aimer bien_ ou _apprécier_. C'est presque dire une banalité, quelque chose d'un peu passe-partout, en exagérant un brin.
_Prendre du plaisir_ est plus net : ce n'est pas _aimer bien_ ou _apprécier_, c'est _aimer vraiment_ ou _apprécier vraiment_. 
Entre les deux vous auriez _aimer beaucoup_. Cela peut vouloir dire _prendre du plaisir_, mais c'est moins net parce qu'on le dit souvent ou facilement. 

Parfois, _prendre plaisir_ est quand même assez fort, à propos d'une chose ou une action qui semblait au départ peu réjouissante, ou rébarbative, ou rebutante. Dans un tel cas il n'y aurait pratiquement plus de différence entre _prendre plaisir_ et _prendre du plaisir_.

Donc, pour votre question précise, tout dépend si vous aimez simplement lire ces livres pour enfants ou si vous aimez vraiment ou tout particulièrement les lire.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Logospreference-1. Dans un texto à mon ami, j'ai écrit que je prenais beaucoup de plaisir à lire les livres. Alors, je crois avoir bien dit. J'aurais dû mentionner cet autre fil que j'ai ouvert il y a longtemps, mais je ne savais toujours pas trop la distinction entre les deux formes.


----------



## dov

La distinction qu'on fait entre "prendre plaisir" et prendre du plaisir" tient au ressenti implicite dû à la subtilité de sens qu'on donne à la présence ou absence de l'article "du"... mais la dénotation des deux phrases est la même. Comme pour "faire abstraction de"/"faire l'abstraction de", "foncer tête baissée"/"foncer la tête baissée", pas de différence de signification fondamentale, juste une nuance qui existe _a posteriori_ : Logospreference-1 explique bien que la forme "avec article" semble exprimer un sentiment moins vague, donc lié à plus de plaisir. Une langue évolue naturellement en éliminant ses articles ; choisir la  forme avec "du" peut alors permettre d'insister davantage sur la phrase formulée, dans l'usage.


----------



## janpol

Je trouve l'analyse de Logos fort pertinente. "prendre du plaisir " est plus "fort" que "prendre plaisir". Au moment de prendre congé de Mme et M. X qui m'ont invité à dîner, je leur dis que j'ai pris plaisir à passer cette soirée en leur compagnie."Ca nous a fait plaisir que vous ayez pu être des nôtres ", se croient-ils tenus de me répondre.
Quand on aborde la notion de plaisir, il est difficile de ne pas parler du plaisir sexuel, ce qui complique un peu les choses car, là, c'est le possessif "son" qui apparaît : "prendre son plaisir". Notons que, si l'on en croit certains témoignages, des femmes qui ne "prennent pas leur plaisir", disent "prendre tout de même plaisir" à vivre ce moment de rapprochement et d'intimité.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je dis _prendre plaisir à_ _faire ceci ou cela _ou  (plus souvent) _avoir du plaisir_.    
Je ne suis pas portée à dire_ prendre *du *plaisir.    _Attention... je n'ai pas écrit que c'était incorrect! 

Je dirais donc :   _J'ai beaucoup de plaisir à lire ces livres. 
_
_ Je prends plaisir à lire ces livres_ […]
_ J'ai beaucoup de plaisir à les lire_ […]

Charlie prend un malin plaisir à poser des colles. 

*Ajout :*  J'ai oublié d'actualiser le fil.  Je n'avais pas lu les deux derniers posts et l'ajout de Charlie, au post 8.   
Je réalise en relisant l'autre fil que... je n'ai pas changé d'idée depuis 2010.


----------



## Haricophile

Je n'ai pas vérifié, mais je pense que « prendre plaisir à » est une formulation archaïque. 

Par ailleurs je pense que « du » sous-entend une notion de quantité. On pourrait discuter pareillement sur des expressions comme :  « c'est un bonheur » et « c'est du bonheur ».


----------



## volo

Bonjour, 

Je crois que l'absence du partitif ajoute au caractère familier de cette tournure:
''Prendre plaisir'' est nettement plus familier que ''Prendre du plaisir'', qui est plus littéraire, tout comme ''Trouver du plaisir à'', ''Éprouver du plaisir à''.

C'est dans un registre moins soutenu qu'on dira: ''Prendre plaisir'' ou ''Prendre son plaisir'', qui se situerait, d'ailleurs,  au niveau de ''Prendre son pied''


----------



## Haricophile

> Je crois que l'absence du partitif ajoute au caractère familier de cette tournure: ''Prendre plaisir'' est nettement plus familier que ''Prendre du  plaisir'', qui est plus littéraire, tout comme ''Trouver du plaisir à'',  ''Éprouver du plaisir à''.



Pour moi ce serait plutôt l'inverse. Amha "prendre du plaisir à" est plus populaire et "prendre plaisir à" plus bourgeois. Avis qui n'engage que moi.


----------



## Sam302

Si on dit "prendre du plaisir à", est-ce du bon français de dire aussi:
Prendre beaucoup de plaisir à...
Prendre un grand plaisir à...
(Je voudrais utiliser une de ces deux tournures, et en fait je veux vérifier que ce ne sont pas des anglicismes).

Merci d'avance!


----------



## JClaudeK

Haricophile said:


> Pour moi ce serait plutôt l'inverse.


A mon avis, le ressenti des différences est très subjectif.

En fait, il n'y a pas de différence, apparemment::


> plaisir
> Avoir, prendre (du) plaisir à quelque chose,
> 
> y trouver de l'agrément, une satisfaction.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Sam 302, qui a réanimé ce vieux fil.  

À mon avis, oui.   Ces phrases sont écrites en bon français.

On peut dire : _ Prendre un grand / immense plaisir,  un malin plaisir, un plaisir particulier à..._
Mais avec « beaucoup de », je suis plus portée à utiliser le verbe _avoir_  comme je l'ai écrit en 2014.


----------

